# MAYBE NOW RC WILL GET REAL COVERAGE loL



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

here is a link to a pretty col car vs rc car video i saw on another site.. the ending is funny..

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-5305992491462766951


----------



## gt3911 (May 31, 2006)

Load of s**t showed the sport in a poor light. Go away 5th gear leave it to top gear!


______________________
Morecambe Model Car Club


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree with gt what a load O fertilizer.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

burbs said:


> here is a link to a pretty col car vs rc car video i saw on another site.. the ending is funny..
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-5305992491462766951



You thought the ending was funny? Wait till some 16 year old knot head that's seen the video tries that with one of your rc cars. I like the "guy needs a girlfriend" comment. Maybe the woman needs more driving lessons.
Brian


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Cool video, appropriate ending. Too bad the woman was a poor loser, but most women are.


----------



## gt3911 (May 31, 2006)

BDKesling said:


> You thought the ending was funny? Wait till some 16 year old knot head that's seen the video tries that with one of your rc cars. I like the "guy needs a girlfriend" comment. Maybe the woman needs more driving lessons.
> Brian


yeh and I want a "HPI Nitro Evo 3"! :thumbsup: 

____________________________
MorecambeRC


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

y did it say the car was nitro when it was electric?


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> y did it say the car was nitro when it was electric?


Probably because it was a nitro rs4 that had been converted to run brushless (electric).


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I really hope they compensated him for the total destruction of his car in their Gag ending. I was really impressed a Brushless Touring car with a Lipo battery pack! But did he really need fresh tires after one lap? must have been the only way to keep it even Remotely close.

Is this the same show where they took the $30,000 Pontiac GTO thrashed the #%# out of it on their test track sideways burning the tires off of it with the driver grining like a mad man, then said it was a piece of US/ Australian garbage because it was .2 second slower than a $200,000 Lotus? 
They smoke crack in the British Isles?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

no...i think you're talking about the imfamous "top Gear"...with Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hamond, and James May...it actually is a really good show (top gear)....fifth gear, is just a cheap knock off.
T
op gear is also extremely funny to watch, just go to youtube.com, and search "top gear"...and you'll get tons and tons and tons of episodes....stuff like, a plane racing a Buagtti Veyron from Italy to Great Britain lol.

as for the video...it's dumb how all these shows put cars against RC's...but, whatever floats your boat haha.


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

Wonder what kinda stick radio he was using?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

gt3911 said:


> yeh and I want a "HPI Nitro Evo 3"! :thumbsup:
> 
> ____________________________
> MorecambeRC


I liked it when he compaired the HPI car to an Indy car! LOL


----------

